
Beetle – Pull a prank on your co-workers - kamranahmed_se
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/beetle?
======
coreyp_1
Forget the coworkers. I plan to use this on my students!

I mean this in all seriousness. It would be a great lesson in encodings if the
entire class struggled through a lab for ~20 minutes trying to debug the code.

Is it mean? Maybe, but that interpretation depends on your perspective. Would
it actually serve a highly useful purpose in teaching a lesson better than my
lecture ever could? Absolutely.

~~~
brudgers
It might be a good way to introduce Git diffing. But it probably isn't. My
bias is against against teaching "cleverness".

